# lets see them oping day bunnies



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

had a pretty good day 8 rabbits jumped some quail and woodcocks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember those days only too well. Looks like you had a truly great hunt. Nothing like listening to the hounds running those wabbits.
Check your PM's


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

there was 6 of us and i got 2, beaver got 2 another guy got 2 and two other guys got one and one guy didnt get any lol.. i had a blast it has been prob 7 years since i hunted rabbits and had to borrow dads coat and chaps, im gonna get one of dads beagles running again but they havent been lose in 2 years..


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm looking to get out tomorrow.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It was a good hunt, but still kind of slow for the first day.


----------

